# Mat Stat or Temp Stat?



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey all!
I've got a Habistat Mat Stat that is about 2 years old but has gone up it's backside, so I'm looking to get a new one.
The plan is, I'll be setting up a 3ft viv with a 35" x 6" heatmat, and putting my Hognoses in there in their rubs, as one of that cat likes to hassle them and try knock them off.
I'm buying a new one today, and wanted to know if a bog standard Mat Stat or a Temperature stat is better in peoples opinions. I've always found Matstats so far to be a bit variable, so if the Temp stats are more accurate, that would suit me!

Mat Stat: Habistat Mat Stat Thermostat 100w - Surrey Pet Supplies

Temp Stat: Habistat Temperature Thermostat 300w - Surrey Pet Supplies

Thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

I think they are the same thing i.e an on/off device except one is good for mats up to 100w and the other 300w.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

For the small amount extra I'd buy a pulse stat from Surrey pet supplies. Microclimate or habistat- both very good and will offer a lot more stable temperatures


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Dan Bristow said:


> For the small amount extra I'd buy a pulse stat from Surrey pet supplies. Microclimate or habistat- both very good and will offer a lot more stable temperatures


Far a Heat Mat, what are the advantages of using a Pulse thermostat? I always thought they were just for lights, but if they are better I will get one


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

There guaranteed for 5 years aren't they .?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Spreebok said:


> Far a Heat Mat, what are the advantages of using a Pulse thermostat? I always thought they were just for lights, but if they are better I will get one



mat stat and temperature stats are pretty much the same, as already mentioned, both on / off.
A pulse sends pulses of electricity (or something like that) to keep a steady temperature - instead of turning off to cool down and then heat back up again. not for bulbs though, ceramics not bulbs. It's a dimmer you need for bulbs


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Meko said:


> mat stat and temperature stats are pretty much the same, as already mentioned, both on / off.
> A pulse sends pulses of electricity (or something like that) to keep a steady temperature - instead of turning off to cool down and then heat back up again. not for bulbs though, ceramics not bulbs. It's a dimmer you need for bulbs


Ah I see! That would be preferred over the on, off, cool, on again thing


----------

